# Howling



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

my dog Bear will not howl the best i can do is play a video that is guaranteed to make a dog howl but all he does is whine

anyone got any tips


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I never did want mine to howl, but the neighbors dogs howl when an emergency vehicle goes by.


----------



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

he just doesn't seem to care he only barks if i make him with my special trick or if my pug is excited


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

my male howls at sirens too, I won't try to make him do it...I'd rather hear his music as the mood strikes him


----------



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

all i want is to hear bear howl once i would like it recorded if posssible


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Here is another of Karlo...again sirens set him off.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

In the future, please put your threads in an appropriate forum. This is the second one you've started in the non-commercial trades and sales forum. I've notified the moderator of this forum to move it for you.


----------



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

sorry im new to this


----------



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

if you would be so kind as to tell me how to switch forums id be very grateful


----------



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

i dont even know what the different forums are i just go to the classifieds cause thats the place i know thats says start thread


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Every forum and subforum has a "New Thread" button in exactly the same place on the page. 

If you click on "Forums" in the black bar near the top of the page, you'll be taken to the main forum page. The main forums are entitled Administration, Members Corner, Special Interest, Life With Our Dogs, The Puppy Place, Training & Behavior, Rescue, Health & Wellness, Breeding, etc.

Within each main forum are several subforums, you simply have to find the one where your topic fits best, click on it, and start your thread there. For example, Special Interest has subforums entitled Weekly Discussion Topics, Take a Poll, Current Dog Affairs, and Favorite Links, Books & Videos. Life With Our Dogs has subforums entitled General Information, Stories, Braggs, Happy Birthday/Gotcha Day, In Loving Memory, Preparing to Say Goodbye, and Events & Club Info.


----------



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

thank you very much all future threads will be placed in the correct forums


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Wylee, my malamute mix would howl all the time when he was younger. Something use to set him off at about 11am every day. Most of my neighbors at the time were fine with it and one old lady told me "it was beautiful".


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

My dogs always howled along to a harmonica. Violins seem to work too.
Does anyone know why young dogs get so worked up when we start howling? I like to teach my dogs to "Sing" but at the beginning they seem freaked out by it.


----------



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks i have a violin and harmonica ill try both


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Please post your results


----------



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

as soon as i get home ill test it on him


----------



## Graychamp (Nov 17, 2014)

So, I know this thread seems dead for awhile but just in case...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU2gB85yVlM&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyEXQs2I7_8


So, she's far from perfecting it but it's very simple for us to get her to howl. Didn't used to be that way. We started her as a puppy and found what made her howl and we would praise her and reward her every time she howled or even sort-of howled. Now she howls at many things. The siren as shown in the video, alarms we wake up to, and if we howl she'll howl as well. 

Key is, reward, reward, reward - praise, praise, praise. We always say 'good howl' after she stops from a howl. We've not yet gotten her to consistently howl on command but she can speak on command. 

Ever so often she will howl on command. Usually in the mornings on a weekend when she's happy and energetic. We'll let her up on the bed and she'll be chattering and really affectionate and I'll tell her "howl" and she'll lift her head and have at it. Sadly, it's very sporadic and myself nor my fiance have been able to record it. Hopefully she'll get to the point where she gets it down pat!


----------

